# Adobe After Effects Hilfe



## Unrealer (1. April 2004)

Habe Adobe After Effects mal aus neugier runtergeladen. 
Hab dann hier in der Linkssammlung ne ziemlich gute Tutorials Seite (http://www.ayatoweb.com/) gefunden und mich gleich mal an eins rangesetzt, bloss jetzt kommen die Probleme:
Die Tuts sind alle English ;(

Kann mir mal schnell jm die paar Begriffe erklären hier: (wäre ganz lieb ;P )

Put The Material of STEP1 into a New Composition.

Apply Transfer mode "Add"

Also Apply Rotate animation.

Das wars erstmal. Damit dürfte ich schon ziemlich viele Tuts machen können.
Gibs eingentlich auch so eine Seite (ich meine eine mit so geilen Tuts) in Deutsch? Oder eine Deutsch/English-Begriffe Liste für After Affects?


Danke,
Unrealer


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. April 2004)

Es soll möglich sein AE in englischer Sprache zu starten. Ich habe das auch schon mal irgendwo im Forum gelesen. Nur finde ich es nicht mehr. Ich habe das zwar schon in einem anderen Threaad angesprochen, aber ich wiederhole mich gern: WÄRE auch sehr daran interessiert AE temporär für Tutorials auf Englisch umzuschalten.


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/main.html#aftereffects

Einfach englische Trial ziehen, statt der deutschen.


----------



## gernegut (1. April 2004)

Hi,

es gab mal einen hier, der hat die englischen Tut's ganz gut in deutsche Video-Tut's übersetzt und alles sehr gut erklärt. Vielleicht kann der ja mal reaktiviert werden.

Servus


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Da steht wie man After Effects in englische stellen kann: 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=148134&highlight=kurioses

Gruß


----------



## Unrealer (2. April 2004)

cool danke ;P


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (2. April 2004)

jo, genau den Thread habe ich gesucht. Danke. Funktioniert prima  Jetzt kann ich englische Tuts ohne lästiges übersetzen und suchen durchspielen.


----------



## Unrealer (3. April 2004)

Gut, aber wisst ihr nu wie man das macht:

Put The Material of STEPX into a New Composition.

Is weis es immer noch nicht :sad:


----------



## The-God (3. April 2004)

D.h. das du die Ebene in eine neue Komposition machst


----------



## Unrealer (3. April 2004)

Ja aber die Frage ist wie? Ich bekomme es einfach nciht hin , copy&paste? ging mal aber jetzt nimmer :|||. Drag&Drop auch net :|


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (4. April 2004)

einfach eine neue Komposition erstellen und deine erste in die zweite reinziehen. Oder meinst du was Anderes?


----------



## gbd (13. Mai 2004)

*hmmm*

hmm habs auf englisch gestellt kann damit aber immer noch nicht wirklich was anfangen, könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen bitte?!

Apply Transfer mode "Add"

was muss angewählt sein und so soll ich das einstellen können
bitte um hilfe 
gbd


----------



## gbd (13. Mai 2004)

*habs doch gefunden*

habs doch gefunden:

wens interessiert:   da muss man nur auf (englihsche version) auf "normal" klicken (rechts vom namen der ebene) und da dann "add" auswählen.

=)


----------



## BlackRabbit (20. Oktober 2004)

*Re: habs doch gefunden*

Warum bleibt mein gerendertes After Effects Video in Quicktime hangen....


----------

